# 10 days after swarm install, Queen cell?



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't see a queen cell in that picture. did it look anything like this?


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

In that pic it looks more like a capped drone cell to me. Also, is that capped worker brood lining the left side of the photo? If so, then I'd say there's likely nothing at all to worry about. 
Also, since you didn't see any eggs, did you see any larvae? They look a little like fly maggots if you've never seen them before. If you don't have any brood yet, then you likely caught a swarm with a virgin queen, and she should start laying in the next couple of days.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That looks like capped syrup on the left and there's no queen cell.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Any update on this? Did your friend look at it too?


----------



## cptncatholic (Mar 21, 2012)

CaBees said:


> Any update on this? Did your friend look at it too?


yes he did! Thanks for asking! We looked at it last Thursday, and really we couldn't find it. So, I don't know if it was some burr comb that they built up or something, but definitely not a queen cell. We did find the queen, eggs and larvae. He marked her for me so I would be able to find her more easily in the future. So things are going great! 

I can't wait for my next inspection!

TC


----------

